

Which monospaced font do you use? - hacjjjjjjjj

Everybody here is a coder. So what monospaced font do you prefer and why ? At which point/size do you use it ?
======
praptak
I had my phase of looking for _the_ coder's font. I spend some time spent
looking at various monospaced fonts advertised as God's gift to coders. That
time was, in retrospective, wasted. No font will provide anything more than
maybe a few minutes of "yeah, this looks nice" feeling.

Nowadays I'm going with the defaults provided by IDEs, text editors, terminal
emulators, etc. Choice of font is totally unimportant.

------
maximilianburke
I use Consolas on Windows and Inconsolata on Linux, somewhere around the 9-10
pt size. Basically small enough so that I can get two 120-column+ editor
windows side-by-side on a 1920px wide (24") display while big enough to not
hurt the eyes over the course of a work day.

------
dutchrapley
Bitstream Vera Sans Mono 10px on a 22" 1680x1050 - It's clean and crisp. Seems
to be the only font I'm happy with on both Windows and Mac.

[http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/ttf-bitstream-
vera/1....](http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/ttf-bitstream-vera/1.10/)

~~~
lylejohnson
My eyes prefer it at a slightly larger point size, but this is my choice as
well.

------
Deadsunrise
I was using inconsolata at 12 but last week I moved to Menlo and I think I
have a new favorite.

Menlo it's really similar to Bitstream Vera Sans Mono.

------
zacharyvoase
Inconsolata, with varying sizes depending on my mental state. It’s free,
pretty and legible.

Get it here: <http://www.levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html>

------
cschmidt
I use Pragmata 11pt. Yes, it costs money, but given the years I've looked at
this font, I think it works out to be pretty cheap :-)

<http://www.fsd.it/fonts/pragma.htm>

------
staunch
Ubuntu's "Monospace" at 12 on a Dell 27" 2560x1440 monitor. I love it. I've
tried just about every free monospaced font but still prefer this one.

------
garrickvanburen
NotCourierSans Bold 14pt. <http://kernest.com/fonts/notcouriersans-bold>

------
yuvadam
Consolas / Lucida Console (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consolas>)

------
geophile
9x15.

I wish I could find this for OS X, but it's a bitmap font, and doesn't
translate to a scalable font very easily.

------
rix0r
I'm still pretty happy with Monaco, and on Windows I usually install Proggy
when I install Vim.

------
zmmz
peep font: <http://zevv.nl/play/code/zevv-peep/>

If anybody has ported this to OSX, please share!

------
fdghfdgh
If it's monospaced, it's fine. The emperor is naked.

